# Addo Elephant Park



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I don’t often contribute to this section of the forum but I thought some of you might be interested in reading a little about one of my favourite places in the world – Addo Elephant Park in South Africa.

We usually make one or two trips here each year from our winter quarters in nearby Port Elizabeth. No matter how many times I return it still has that magic atmosphere.

The park itself is, in my opinion, one of the best parks in Africa for a couple of reasons: it’s far far way from the Malaria belt so no need for those nasty courses of drugs. It’s also a drive-yourself park so you can stop and go as you please, not as and when the guide chooses.

It’s quite large, around 3500 square kilometres though not all accessible to motorists. It includes some coastal stretches and a couple of islands.

It’s a Big 7 park, the usual Big 5 plus the Southern Right Whale and the Great White Shark.

Unlike many smaller, fancy and expensive “Game Lodges”, the lion roam free here and are not fed.

So, picture the scene, the gate from the rest camp to the park opens around 6am, cool morning, gravel roads winding into the bush – driving slowly, just round the next bend – a herd of 30+ elephant grazing on the bushes or a herd of buffalo quietly cropping the grass. You are close, very close and you must be careful, these animals are huge. Sometimes you are able to drive slowly past them, sometimes you just have to stop and wait for them to move off and sometimes you have to reverse back up the road to give them some space.

They have an amusing angle on Health & Safety – there are lion, leopard, buffalo etc wandering free so they simply stick up a sign that basically says “be careful when you get out of your car”

Although it’s primarily an elephant park, it has many other animals – it’s just up to you to go and find them.

Good accommodation and restaurant facilities.

So, next time you’re down this way – give it a try.

We’re back there tomorrow for a couple of nights.


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi, Would a standard hire car be ok to travel through the park, also is there any particular accomadation would you recommend.

Thanks.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

locrep said:


> Hi, Would a standard hire car be ok to travel through the park, also is there any particular accomadation would you recommend.Thanks.


A standard hire car is just fine. 99% of traffic is just that.
Roads are mostly gravel but not too bad - only gets a bit rough after rain with wash-aways. The local car hire companies are very used to their cars being returned a little "dirty". Last year a Dutch couple got just a little too close to a rhino which took a dislike to their car and wrote it off - Avis delivered a replacement to the park within an hour.

There's an assortment of accommodation in the park ranging from well equipped campsites, ready erected safari tents, rondawels (round thatched roof cottages) and modern chalet type cottages.

All details are Here

Motorhome hire is available in SA and I do get envious when I see one parked up at a waterhole with the occupants enjoying their lunch whilst watching the animals.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

locrep said:


> Hi, Would a standard hire car be ok to travel through the park, also is there any particular accomadation would you recommend.
> 
> Thanks.


Take a tent or motorhome. That is the way we used to do it and there is none better. Unless things have changed since the 80s pretty well all game parks have areas where you can camp and most provide somewhere to cook as well as basic long drop loos. Not sure whether they still provide someone to cook for you - Tony ?

In a van you also get a far better view of the game as you are higher up.

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Not sure whether they still provide someone to cook for you - Tony ?G


Not in the main camp but they do at the bush camps (as basic as it gets) up in the north part of the park. At the main camp the camp kitchens are superb - now enclosed with hobs, ovens, microwaves sinks etc - all very well maintained and immaculately clean.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's something everyone must do and I envy you Tony. We've always camped or stayed in rondavels at rest camps as we could not afford hotel accommodation when we had the children. You can't beat waking early in a tent or our rather odd VW conversion, doing a game drive as the sun rises and then coming back to camp to your own cook frying bacon on the braai for you with the kettle always on the boil, no matter what time you arrive. Basic perhaps but just wonderful !

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Some pics from this morning at the water hole.


----------

